# crested gecko weight chart



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

_*hi all just thought id share this rhac chart i found on pangea forums*_

*Average crested growth rate*

*1 month = 2 grams with a growth rate of 1 gram
**2 month = 3 grams with a growth rate of 1 gram
**3 month = 4 grams with a growth rate of 1 gram
**4 month = 5 grams with a growth rate of 2 gram
**5 month = 7 grams with a growth rate of 2 gram**
6 month = 9 grams with a growth rate of 2 gram
**7 month = 11 grams with a growth rate of 2 gram
**8 month = 13 grams with a growth rate of 4 gram
**9 month = 17 grams with a growth rate of 4 gram
**10 month = 21 grams with a growth rate of 4 gram
**11 month = 25 grams with a growth rate of 4 gram
**12 month = 29 grams with a growth rate of 2 gram
**13 month = 31 grams with a growth rate of 1 gram
**14 month = 32 grams with a growth rate of 1 gram
**15 month = 33 grams with a growth rate of 1 gram*

_*Hope you like *_

the original thread is here

growth rates - The Pangea Forums - Crested Geckos & More​


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

hope this helps


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

i think this could be a useful post but some vital info is missing.
The growth rate of cresties varies from all insect diet, all CGD and a mix of both and all three effect the growth rate, CGD being the slowest.
So without knowing which diet the geckos this chart was formed off was on then we cannot use it as a basis of our cresties weights, if that makes sense?


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

also, I have a crestie which gained like 5gms in 6 weeks and she is an adult and a young one who should be growing faster only gained 1gm!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> also, I have a crestie which gained like 5gms in 6 weeks and she is an adult and a young one who should be growing faster only gained 1gm!


Oh yes, forgot to mention individual growth rates aswell!


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

guess it was pointless then lol just thought id try and find one as so many people keep asking for crestie weights ow well i tryed lol


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

tony4k4 said:


> guess it was pointless then lol just thought id try and find one as so many people keep asking for crestie weights ow well i tryed lol


It isn't your fault at all, it's the numpty that posted it 
People can still use it as a general guide though if they want
when I start breeding i'll try and do something similar but take into account diet.
I will be taking a number of different records when I breed.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I think I may show this to my cresties and ask them what they think they are playing at with lack of growing :devil:
Ori (my first) and Axy (my second) grew like weeds. The other 4.... Not so much.


----------



## Soapie78 (Jan 10, 2010)

I think it is okay as a rough guide but cresties are very individual. I have three very slow growers


----------

